# Marvel Helden als Schurken...



## Manitu2007 (10. August 2016)

...keine ahnung wie ich auf den gedanken gekommen bin aber mal angenommen Die X-Men und Co würden für die andere seite arbeiten wer würde da der "ultimative superschurke" sein? FÜr mich würde da ganz klar Prof. Xavier an erster stelle stehen denn wenn er wollte könnte er mit seinem Supercomputer alle Menchen der Erde Kontrollieren. Platz 2 wäre Storm. Wetter kontrollieren und ne Bank ausrauben...Aber wer hätte dann m Marvel Universum was da gegen zu setzen? Sollte Mastermind einer der Guten sein wäre das irgendwie langweilig... was denkt ihr?


----------



## Aun (10. August 2016)

bist du betrunken? die gottgleichen mal außen vor: dr. strange und shazam. ansonsten hulk. hulk > all


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. August 2016)

Hulk würde in diesem Szenario aber nicht zählen da er ja unkontrolliert ist. Der Grünling KANN alles in schutt und asche legen aber wofür? Beu Schurken gehts doch immer um Weltherschaft und sowas... Hulk würde einfach nur fies DÄMÄGE mit der Welt machen. Außerdem gehts um Superkräfte und nicht um Unfälle die mal so passiert sind. Stranges Fähigkeit kenne ich nicht da muss ich passen.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. August 2016)

es gibt einen animationsfilm von justice league wo genau das in einem alternativuniversum der fall ist. gut ist böse und böse ist gut. die bösen guten sind schnell ausgelöscht und lex wechselt dann das universum um die guten superman, batman und co um hilfe zu bitten.

 

cooler film überigens vorallem die szene in der batman gegen bad wonder woman antritt.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. August 2016)

Moin,

 

 


[...] Beu Schurken gehts doch immer um Weltherschaft und sowas... Hulk würde einfach nur fies DÄMÄGE mit der Welt machen. Außerdem gehts um Superkräfte und nicht um Unfälle die mal so passiert sind. Stranges Fähigkeit kenne ich nicht da muss ich passen.

 

 


[...]  mit seinem Supercomputer alle Menchen der Erde Kontrollieren. Platz 2 wäre Storm. Wetter kontrollieren und ne Bank ausrauben [...]

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

Bye


----------



## Aun (10. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

